
US DOE referring to fossil fuels as “freedom gas” - mrobins
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/05/us-department-of-energy-is-now-referring-to-fossil-fuels-as-freedom-gas/
======
VladimirIvanov
“The United States is again delivering a form of freedom to the European
continent. And rather than in the form of young American soldiers, it’s in the
form of liquefied natural gas.”

Rick Perry, United States Secretary of Energy

------
chewz
May sound like a bad poetry but US exports of liquid gas are the only thing
that guarantees freedom and democracy in countries from Baltic to Ukraine and
more general in Central Europe.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord_Stream](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord_Stream)

------
_bxg1
This is the most "not The Onion" thing I've seen in a long time, which is
saying something

------
tracer4201
Incredibly moronic expression although not surprising considering whose
running the DOE.

------
trueduke
It's got electrolytes.

